# Pacer Fan Roundtable



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is our OT thread. We're getting a little too much OT these days, so if you want to send a general message to the rest of the Pacers fans that doesnt have anything to do with basketball, post it here. Dont overuse the thread though guys, the forums getting great comments from other posters, but we dont want to be known as a post padding forum, but as I top notch forum on a top notch board. 

So keep your OT to this thread, and keep the posting up.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ok, well I'm leaving for vacatoin tommarow.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I think the Red Sox will take AL east division. and Toronto will get the wild card. :swammi:


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

can i just suggest...if u don't want this to be a misused thread...why not make this particular thread one in which posts arn't counted...i know mods could do that, and if we could, talk to each board, so everyone has one...


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

I hate this warm! Winter c'mon!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> can i just suggest...if u don't want this to be a misused thread...why not make this particular thread one in which posts arn't counted...i know mods could do that, and if we could, talk to each board, so everyone has one...


just use this one as much as you want, I don't wanna have to discredit posts from because other forums have just as much off topic stuff.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

WHAT? we're 609 away from NJ?!?!?! a couple days ago i thought we were 500 away


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

yea, they're posting like crazy.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

yep and right now we don't have Xavier8 or PacersguyUSA who are very consistent posters, when the are back then we will have a chance, but for now unless some other posters step it up then we are screwed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

we're falling even more almost 700 we're down by. We need some new topics


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Well...I would help more, but my English isn't so good, so I don't talk a lot :/ But i will help all can I do


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> we're falling even more almost 700 we're down by. We need some new topics


I'll try to make some, I'm gonna be gone from Wed-Fri though so we might fall further behind, Xavier8 will be back though and he posts alot which will make up for my absence.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll try to make some, I'm gonna be gone from Wed-Fri though so we might fall further behind, Xavier8 will be back though and he posts alot which will make up for my absence.


I made a couple topics but like i said before i suck at doing them so i doubt anyone will reply

and a random comment
Why do sim leagues always make Tinsley suck his 1st year? he normally has ratings of like C+ In C+ Out A Hn A Df D Rb B pot
yet in his 1st season he gets 7 points 6 assists 4 rebounds:upset:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I made a couple topics but like i said before i suck at doing them so i doubt anyone will reply
> ...


Tinsley is underrated IMO, I know he inconsistent, but no one has faith in him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> Tinsley is underrated IMO, I know he inconsistent, but no one has faith in him.


but hey by his 3rd season he normally gets to 10/8/4
I still don't see why sims give him A defense. I'd give him more of a B or B-


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> but hey by his 3rd season he normally gets to 10/8/4
> I still don't see why sims give him A defense. I'd give him more of a B or B-


me neither, his D is partly what he is lacking


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> The Nets board hasn't had a post in about an hour. We had 8 members on about 10 minutes ago. This is a great time for us to catch up


yep, you guys are doing great, to bad BLACKOUT just got suspended for posting nudie pics though


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LMAO!
where?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> LMAO!
> where?


in the everything but basketball section, I told him to delete them so he wouldn't get suspended but apparently he didn't.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

great now one poster gone.

wasn't he suspended yesterday?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> great now one poster gone.
> 
> wasn't he suspended yesterday?


no your probably thinking of DYNASTY


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> no your probably thinking of DYNASTY


oh yeah him.
GREAT! 2! what'd he do?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> oh yeah him.
> GREAT! 2! what'd he do?


he made the same thread about Eddy Curry about 20 times in different forums and now he is posting under BEEWILL, he just won't stop, but its not my business, its up to the admins what to do with him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> he made the same thread about Eddy Curry about 20 times in different forums and now he is posting under BEEWILL, he just won't stop, but its not my business, its up to the admins what to do with him.


i think he should create his own board on conforums about Eddy Curry :laugh:
i was getting real sick of him over here posting about Curry and Centers and Curry's not even on the Pacers


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> i think he should create his own board on conforums about Eddy Curry :laugh:
> i was getting real sick of him over here posting about Curry and Centers and he's not even on our team


lol, yeah me to, he said now he is gonna go off about Tyson Chandler, hopefully he was lying.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, yeah me to, he said now he is gonna go off about Tyson Chandler, hopefully he was lying.


uhoh:uhoh: better be in the Bulls forum though


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> he made the same thread about Eddy Curry about 20 times in different forums and now he is posting under BEEWILL, he just won't stop, but its not my business, its up to the admins what to do with him.


Man, cant they suspend his IP?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, cant they suspend his IP?


yeah, he told me he has plenty of computers he can go to though so ya never know, he may have been bluffing.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, he told me he has plenty of computers he can go to though so ya never know, he may have been bluffing.


He is probably bluffing, thats kinda pointless to have more then two or even 3 computers.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> He is probably bluffing, thats kinda pointless to have more then two or even 3 computers.


true true, but ya never know with some people


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i want to congradulate Tic he's 3 posts away from 2000!
when i came back like 3 weeks ago he had 1500 now almost 2000. That's a lot of posting Tic!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> i want to congradulate Tic he's 3 posts away from 2000!
> when i came back like 3 weeks ago he had 1500 now almost 2000. That's a lot of posting Tic!


It really helps the board alot as well.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

thanx you guys, I've been trying to post as much as possible before I leave, I'll be here tonight, but tomorrow I leave until Friday.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> thanx you guys, I've been trying to post as much as possible before I leave, I'll be here tonight, but tomorrow I leave until Friday.


Dont worry, with all the time I have off now I will probably post about 100 times a day here.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont worry, with all the time I have off now I will probably post about 100 times a day here.


thats good, it'll really make up for my absence.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> thats good, it'll really make up for my absence.


Actually I dont know, the only way I can make 100 is if I have somebody posting like you do, cause we usually feed off each others post. But I think I can still keep it up.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually I dont know, the only way I can make 100 is if I have somebody posting like you do, cause we usually feed off each others post. But I think I can still keep it up.


yeah that is true, maybe Pacers fan will be here, just post as much as you can, if R-Star comes back and posts while I'm gone then you'll be fine.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah that is true, maybe Pacers fan will be here, just post as much as you can, if R-Star comes back and posts while I'm gone then you'll be fine.


R-Star and Pacers Fan will really help.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

well since this is the off topic thread, what are you guys doing over the summer? I'm going camping tomorrow and get to sleep in a tent with 2 hot girls for the two nights I'm there:grinning: I'm also going on a road trip and getting a tattoo, I'm thinking of getting a Superman Z on my shoulder to represent my last name, but right now I'm unsure. Also the waterslides! that'll be great!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> well since this is the off topic thread, what are you guys doing over the summer? I'm going camping tomorrow and get to sleep in a tent with 2 hot girls for the two nights I'm there:grinning: I'm also going on a road trip and getting a tattoo, I'm thinking of getting a Superman Z on my shoulder to represent my last name, but right now I'm unsure. Also the waterslides! that'll be great!


Well It got back from my vacation to Myrtle Beach where I lost my virginity  . So now all I can do is sit back and smoke alot of weed with my friends. :devil:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> well since this is the off topic thread, what are you guys doing over the summer? !


the usual play basketball PS2 computer watch TV i might go to the beach


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> the usual play basketball PS2 computer watch TV i might go to the beach


lol, sounds exactly like me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

only 617 away. at least that;s an improvement on 709. I think at this pace we will pass NJ


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> well since this is the off topic thread, what are you guys doing over the summer? I'm going camping tomorrow and get to sleep in a tent with 2 hot girls for the two nights I'm there:grinning: I'm also going on a road trip and getting a tattoo, I'm thinking of getting a Superman Z on my shoulder to represent my last name, but right now I'm unsure. Also the waterslides! that'll be great!


Well, I'm posting a lot in the forums , and I play PS2 also, training basketball 3 hours each day, and go to parties often...I love the holidays!


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont worry, with all the time I have off now I will probably post about 100 times a day here.


wow Xavier, this is a lot of posts! You're doing a god job for the Pacers forum!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> wow Xavier, this is a lot of posts! You're doing a god job for the Pacers forum!


yep he is, our post count will go up alot when me him and PacersguyUSA are all here, I'm leaving in a couple of hours until Friday or Saturday though, so the activity of this board may die a bit unless you guys can keep up the pace.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

why doesn't anyone here get on at 3am? i was up till 4 posting and waiting for someone to reply! lol had too much cherrry coke wasn't one bit tired


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> why doesn't anyone here get on at 3am? i was up till 4 posting and waiting for someone to reply! lol had too much cherrry coke wasn't one bit tired


lol, I used to do that, I would of but I had to go to sleep because I'm going camping in a couple of hours.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i find this funny ever since i came back to BBB.net i've posted once in the NBA forum twice in NBA Draft twice in wrestling twice in Games and Fantasy and 200 here


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> i find this funny ever since i came back to BBB.net i've posted once in the NBA forum twice in NBA Draft twice in wrestling twice in Games and Fantasy and 200 here


thats awesome! I post in the other forums every now and then but I try to keep most of my post in here.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> thats awesome! I post in the other forums every now and then but I try to keep most of my post in here.


This is the only board I post on, maybe 1 or 2 on the NBA board but thats all. 82 post yesyerday, all here.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the only board I post on, maybe 1 or 2 on the NBA board but thats all. 82 post yesyerday, all here.


WOW! great job.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW! great job.


Thanks, me and you gotta keep posting while Tic is gone.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey I'm a really big Pacers fan and I'd like to be added to the list of fans. And also I havnt had a life in about 3 years so Ill try and post around 500 times a day if humanly possible lol.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Hey I'm a really big Pacers fan and I'd like to be added to the list of fans. And also I havnt had a life in about 3 years so Ill try and post around 500 times a day if humanly possible lol.


welcome Artestaholic, you've been added to my Pacers fan list, try to keep up the posting while I am gone.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Hey I'm a really big Pacers fan and I'd like to be added to the list of fans. And also I havnt had a life in about 3 years so Ill try and post around 500 times a day if humanly possible lol.




Dude, if you could do that then you would be a god.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

I could do it.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

trust me.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Just kidding!


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok, I'm done for now.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

5 down. 495 to go. Bye!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Ok, I'm done for now.


lol, better watch out for Petey to come and scream "off topic!!". In case your uninformed then heres the story, we are in a bet with the nets board that we will have more post with them by the end of july. Petey is there Mod.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

lol Xavier8, I'm out for now, be back on Friday or Saturday, keep up the posting guys!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

dammit we need to pass the Nets. You know all of their fans are bandwagoners. How many fans did the Nets have before Kidd came their and led them to the Finals? About as many as the Montreal Expos.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> dammit we need to pass the Nets. You know all of their fans are bandwagoners. How many fans did the Nets have before Kidd came their and led them to the Finals? About as many as the Montreal Expos.


are you saying that when Kidd leaves the Nets there'll be no Nets posters anymore? that'll be cool they won't post anymore
c'mon Kidd leave before the end of July!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That's exactly what I'm saying! Because all of those bandwagon people will know that the Nets suck again so they will leave. :clap:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> That's exactly what I'm saying! Because all of those bandwagon people will know that the Nets suck again so they will leave. :clap:



and they'll stay around 4000 posts for the next year lol


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> are you saying that when Kidd leaves the Nets there'll be no Nets posters anymore? that'll be cool they won't post anymore
> c'mon Kidd leave before the end of July!


Hmm...i never thought of that, Kidd will leave thats almost a given. Anyway we are past the 4000 mark and we are only about 500 away.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hey Xavier i'm at my Dad's now but tomorrow i'll be on a lot. i bet together with some help we could rack up 500 tomorrow


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Hey Xavier i'm at my Dad's now but tomorrow i'll be on a lot. i bet together with some help we could rack up 500 tomorrow


We could do it, i just got my yardwork done so I will have all-day tomarrow. With Artestfan and the LongRanger we will do it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> We could do it, i just got my yardwork done so I will have all-day tomarrow. With Artestfan and the LongRanger we will do it.


even if we're only 200 away from NJ at the end of the day, if we get that close we'll get ahead asoon


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> With Artestfan and the *LongRanger* we will do it.



:laugh: That's what I should change my name to.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> even if we're only 200 away from NJ at the end of the day, if we get that close we'll get ahead asoon


I say we will be ahead of them by the next power rankings, maybe before that.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

right on!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: That's what I should change my name to.


lol, my mistake


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

dudes!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Anyway, so how old is everybody here? I turn 16 on the 29th.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I turn 19 on the 9th.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

I turn 20 on August 17th


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Only 325 down!?


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

OH


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Only 325 down!?


I think its more then that.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

HELL


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> i've posted over 50 times here today i think. expect some more tonight


This makes 60 for me.

<font color=blue>Good! BUT I dearly hope your posts have at least 2 sentences about the NBA and/or the Pacers and their roster???


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

YEAH!


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

I've posted 24 times

<font color=blue>Good! BUT I dearly hope your posts have at least 2 sentences about the NBA and/or the Pacers and their roster???


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

25 now!


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

26 now. But Ill soon have 27!


<font color=blue>Good! BUT I dearly hope your posts have at least 2 sentences about the NBA and/or the Pacers and their roster??? I would think new users would find this thread - BORING. trm


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

This is Pacer's Roundtable baby. :djparty:





:twave:

<font color=blue>It may be the Pacer Roundtable, but that does not mean we encourage one or two word replies! We really do encourqage intelligent discussions on the site. Hopefully, you understand EXACTLY what I'm inferring here?


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

what?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ok who is doing that??? This is an off-topic thread we can post whatever we want. Stay away if you dont like it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Ok who is doing that??? This is an off-topic thread we can post whatever we want. Stay away if you dont like it.


we're just saying "good for us whoopee! we posted a lot on the Pacers board today" no need to get involved. i don't remember who i'm copying this from, but this thread's posts shouldn't count towards our totals. every other board should have one too


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

TRM = TheRifleman, a board admin... since you wondering.

-Petey


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

wgats_everyone_talking_about?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> wgats_everyone_talking_about?


TheRifleMan edited a couple of our off topic posts in the off topic thread telling us to talk more about the Pacers i think and post more than 2 lines.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guys, Riflemans right. I opened this thread so we could have some OT on our board, but when theres more OT than there is talk about the Pacers thats not a good thing. We have a bet going on with the Nets fans and threads such as this arent fair to the bet. Ill keep it open but lets focus more on topics involving the Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Guys, Riflemans right. I opened this thread so we could have some OT on our board, but when theres more OT than there is talk about the Pacers thats not a good thing. We have a bet going on with the Nets fans and threads such as this arent fair to the bet. Ill keep it open but lets focus more on topics involving the Pacers.


this is why i made (er copied) the idea of making this thread not count toward the total posts. i just like to know some off topic stuff about other pacers fans and see or give an update on how we are doing with the bet. other posts such as This is Pacer's Roundtable baby. should not be done or an update of how much you've posted


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That might work. Im not sure if its possible but Ill check it out.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> That might work. Im not sure if its possible but Ill check it out.


I don't think there's an easy way to make a specific thread's totals not count in the overall totals. 

It would be awfully sporting of you, however, to not count this one in your bet 

In general, I think you guys are doing good, but like TheRifleman and R-Star said, posts should have at least a couple lines... the one or two word stuff is generating bad karma  

If it get's any worse something bad might happen to me and I'll have to move back to Indiana some day :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think there's an easy way to make a specific thread's totals not count in the overall totals.
> ...


maybe you should at the end of the bet subtract this thread's total posts off the pacers forum's total


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe you should at the end of the bet subtract this thread's total posts off the pacers forum's total


That sounds ok but this is about 100 post, not all of them are less then 2 lines. I could go to the Nets forum and find atleast 50 OT post that are less then 2 lines in no time.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well looky here...

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40158&forumid=36

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39829&forumid=36


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> That sounds ok but this is about 100 post, not all of them are less then 2 lines. I could go to the Nets forum and find atleast 50 OT post that are less then 2 lines in no time.


Posted at 10:25 est...



> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Well looky here...
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40158&forumid=36
> ...


Posted at 10:34 est...

WOW you are now a bolds-claims men... where is the 50 OT posts with less then 2 lines in no time? In 9 minutes you found 2 threads... read the one about Walker, it was turned into a post about a trade that was on the Table of Martin and KVH for Walker a few years ago...

And I would wager that if you want to do a comparison, go through both boards first page. We will have 1/3 the 4 word posts you guys do.

-Petey


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

The Nets suck! Atleast thats what Jason Kidd told me as he was boarding his plane to San Antonio (I work security)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> The Nets suck! Atleast thats what Jason Kidd told me as he was boarding his plane to San Antonio (I work security)


hey um this the Pacers board go post that in the Nets board or im him


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

You guys are paying too much attention to this post count and 4 word post and all this non-sense. The rivalry between the Pacers and the Nets is nice (it won't be much of a rivalry when Kidd leaves) but just relax and have fun on here. And mods, calm down. I would rather win the bet the right way, than win it knowing that we post padded. Sorry if I post padded that one time but if you look at 99.9 percent of my posts they are not um "padded" Thanks guys and I hope we beat the Nets legitimately.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> You guys are paying too much attention to this post count<b> and 4 word post and all this non-sense. </b>The rivalry between the Pacers and the Nets is nice (it won't be much of a rivalry when Kidd leaves) but just relax and have fun on here. And mods, calm down. I would rather win the bet the right way, than win it knowing that we post padded. Sorry if I post padded that one time but if you look at 99.9 percent of my posts they are not um "padded" Thanks guys and I hope we beat the Nets legitimately.



That is exactly my point. If you want to have a contest, at least play fair! In other words, have replies that are MORE than 1/2/3 or 4 word sentences!

I love competition as much as the next guy - BUT I also like to read threads that have more than a "bubble-gum"-based topic and replies. 

I like substance -

Like - Is Isiah the best coach for the Pacers at this time? If so - why? If not - why?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That's exactly what I'm tryin to say man. thanks. Also, I would get rid of Isiah only if I had a guy like Rick Carlisle already agreed to come on as the next coach, kinda like what Jerry Jones did with Bill Parcells. It may be dirty pool, but I don't want to end up like the Clips with no coach and no plan.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> That's exactly what I'm tryin to say man. thanks. Also, I would get rid of Isiah only if I had a guy like Rick Carlisle already agreed to come on as the next coach, kinda like what Jerry Jones did with Bill Parcells. It may be dirty pool, but I don't want to end up like the Clips with no coach and no plan.


It would be poetic justice if The Pacers would promote Isiah upstairs to some title like VP of operations) and select Rick Carlisle (whom they should have hired instead of Isiah)! Rick would almost certainly have this team in the finals this coming season! How I wish! There are many players (their games) on this team that I like.

Rick is still available - no team has yet picked him up - how is that?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

And just think. tim Floyd does. :hurl:


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, I turned 16 the 12th of June. Isiah Thomas working as a VP of Operations? It's a joke? this would be horrible!


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Oh, I turned 16 the 12th of June. Isiah Thomas working as a VP of Operations? It's a joke? this would be horrible!


lol, that is exactly whats going through my mind. Isiah belongs no where near any type of decision making in The Pacers Organazation. Just fire him and forget he ever existed. But in all honesty I am going to give him one more year to do his thing, but if no improve ment or atleast 50 wins, hes gone.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> Oh, I turned 16 the 12th of June. Isiah Thomas working as a VP of Operations? It's a joke? this would be horrible!


1. ahhhhh nooooooo please be a joke that'd suck so much for Thomas to ruin our team 2 ways

2. i won't be able to post a lot today i just found out we have company and we have to sit and chat all day:no: at least i get a few computer breaks


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

You guys! I'm back and it looks like you guys are pulling cheap shots using this thread, we wanna win the bet with Pacers topics, not with 1 line posts, just listen to what TRM, Petey, and R-Star said. Sorry Rifleman, I would of said something earlier but I was away camping.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> You guys! I'm back and it looks like you guys are pulling cheap shots using this thread, we wanna win the bet with Pacers topics, not with 1 line posts, just listen to what TRM, Petey, and R-Star said. Sorry Rifleman, I would of said something earlier but I was away camping.


No problem, all is back to normal! 

BTW, what is your personal opinion on the upcoming season for the Pacers? I think a lot depends on on the 3-someone:
1) Isiah
2) Brad Miller
3) Jermaine

....As in, where will they be by the start of the season?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> No problem, all is back to normal!
> ...


My personal opinion is that we will keep Brad and Jermaine and Artest will have his attitude under control kinda like how K-Mart has learned to do and I say we will probably win about 45-50 games, I think Al Harrington or Jon Bender are going to get traded though and hopefully Croshere!:upset:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is that we will keep Brad and Jermaine and Artest will have his attitude under control kinda like how K-Mart has learned to do and I say we will probably win about 45-50 games, I think Al Harrington or Jon Bender are going to get traded though and hopefully Croshere!:upset:


WOW! If the Pacers keep Brad & Jermaine and Artest learns how to stay under control on the court (and sidelines) - then I would think that 55/58 wins is the order for the day!

Send Croshere down to Orlando, as he is so much better than Garrity and they're the same size, but croshere can rebound and defend. Send Harrington up to the Raptors, so they have a BIG SF and Vince can stay at the #2 spot and that would deepen their bench.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW! If the Pacers keep Brad & Jermaine and Artest learns how to stay under control on the court (and sidelines) - then I would think that 55/58 wins is the order for the day!
> ...


Harrington to the Raptors would be a great move for them I think. They need some size and he would help greatly. I agree Croshere is better than Garrity, so if a reasonable trade came up where we would get Garrity and another player that could help us out, I think it would help both sides out.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Harrington to the Raptors would be a great move for them I think. They need some size and he would help greatly. I agree Croshere is better than Garrity, so if a reasonable trade came up where we would get Garrity and another player that could help us out, I think it would help both sides out.


You know - wouldn't it be great if teams could make trades that really benefit each club? Actually, I think the Pacers have not only depth, but quality in their depth, as well.

I'm hoping for a real all out Eastern Conference battle this next season!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

How bout we trade Al to Toronto to get AD back? That's the only current raptor I would like to see a Pacer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> How bout we trade Al to Toronto to get AD back? That's the only current raptor I would like to see a Pacer.


I'd like that except we don't really need AD cuz he's not a C and JO isn't either so we'd be getting just another person to sit on the bench. I really do like AD i just don't think he'd work his way into the sl.

BTW i'll be gone twice for 1 week this month on vacation so i won't be online
There goes my chances as poster of the month
:no:


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

AD could play PF or Center. him and Jermaine would make a nice tandem of beasts.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> AD could play PF or Center. him and Jermaine would make a nice tandem of beasts.


AD has the body to play C but not the height. 6'9'' isn't to tall for a Center and JO is tall but too skinny and gets killed by other Centeres. you all saw when we 1st got him:sour:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

There ya go Pacersguy, I brought it back:yes:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This was the last thread I posted in before I left and now it has 122 more posts. I guess are board is getting huge now.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah we're pretty big. Before the year is over I think we will be top 5.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> Yeah we're pretty big. Before the year is over I think we will be top 5.


agreed, since this is off-topic, has anyone seen Lost Highway? I'm watching it now and it seems weird, but I like David Lynch's style on his movies. Have any of you seen Mulholland Drive? That movie is good if you understand it. Or how about Magnolia? I'm watching that next week with my friend Paige, I heard it was real good, if you can tell I like mind twister movies.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

No but I went to see The Matrix Reloaded at the IMAX theatre which was pretty amazing.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> No but I went to see The Matrix Reloaded at the IMAX theatre which was pretty amazing.


I can imagine that would be awesome, has anyone seen T3 yet? Is it any good?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I would see it but I haven't seen the first 2. The trailers good though.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I just finished Lost Highway and all I can say is wow, that is the weirdest movie I have ever seen and makes no sense at all, I looked on the web and it seems there is no clear cut answer to what the story means, everyone just has theories, once again all I can say is wow.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I can imagine that would be awesome, has anyone seen T3 yet? Is it any good?


I just saw T3 yesterday, if you are a big Terminator fan then no doubt you will love it. It is probably my favorite of the 3.


----------

